# Does CPU has a Speaker inside it?



## Okelany (Dec 12, 2004)

Some of my friends toll me that I don’t have to use a speaker for my PC because every computer CPU “the case” had a speaker inside it.
Is that true? and how can i do that?

Thanks for Advice.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Some of the newer retail computers come with "built in" speakers. Older ones do not.To test yours, simply put a music CD in it, or a game with sound. Mike sure the volume is not down or muted (click on the speaker icon down by the time).


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Most computer cases will have a small speaker in it for BIOS reporting.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the cpu is totally silent
a lot of the newer cases don't have a small speaker
and some of the new bios use the sound card to emminate the beep codes and some speak to you and tell you what the fault is instead of the bios beep codes


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

by cpu you must mean tower, or case.

terms have slightly changed, the case is no longer a cpu, the processor inside on the motherboard under the heatsink&fan are now known as the CPU and the case is a case. ( i say this because i meet alot of people who remember "mainframe" computers, where each desk had a monitor and keyboard, and then there was wires connecting each desk to a "central processing unit".)

the case often has a small 1.5 inch speaker in it, but it does nothing but beep with 4 bit sound.

these beeps help to tell you if your machine is working ok or not.

alot of newer motherboards have a small peizo speaker on them, much like the microphone inside your telephone.

because alot of newer motherboards have a speaker on them, alot of case companies have stopped putting speakers in the case.

this speaker will not play sound though.

however, like was stated, some cases have a real speaker in the front, connected to the sound card, but don't expect super-rich sound out of it.


----------



## SpeedDemon (Dec 20, 2004)

Yes, every CPU has a 12" subwoofer 7.1 dolbyII DTS system with navigation in it....


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

SpeedDemon said:


> Yes, every CPU has a 12" subwoofer 7.1 dolbyII DTS system with navigation in it....



that's a good one.

lol


----------



## Okelany (Dec 12, 2004)

Thank you all for advice

I wish you all and everyone on techsupportformrum have a blessing Merry Christmas and a Happy New year :winkgrin:


----------

